# WW Grinder Model 240C



## PHV

In December of 1989 I purchased The PTO Tractor-Mounted Super Apache-Model 240C Chipper/Shredder/Grinder from W W Grinder Inc. of Wichita Kansas with optional 1/8th", 3/8th", and 1/2" screens along with (6) Rods and Rollers for $1600 plus shipping. I have all of the original sales and owner's paperwork. This unit is in Excellent condition, used for only a few months and then stored in our farm building. I had to get a "real job" then and now would like an estimate of the value of this fine unit. It also has a heavy duty 20" cylinder, Large 25" x 27" top hopper, 3 pin Category 1 & 0, 3 point hitch, Extra Heavy Duty 1/2" thick plate steel Chipper flywheel with 2 diamond-hard tool steel Chipper Blades and a long life cast iron maine frame. It's recommended for tractors 10 H.P. to 28 H.P. and works flawlessly. It also has the original PTO shafts, guards, and warning signs. A local Organic Farm operator is showing interest in it and i would love to donate it to him but i am disabled now and money is a necessity. In your opinion, what is a fair asking price for my WW Grinder? As a welder, I don't understand the cry for parts as this unit's parts can easily be fabricated or purchased in the case of bearings, belts, screens, etc. as needed. Thanks, PHV.


----------



## rfapics

*Super Apache*

I just bought one of these and would like any info that you or anyone has on this machine. Thank you.


----------



## Max HArlan

PHV said:


> In December of 1989 I purchased The PTO Tractor-Mounted Super Apache-Model 240C Chipper/Shredder/Grinder from W W Grinder Inc. of Wichita Kansas with optional 1/8th", 3/8th", and 1/2" screens along with (6) Rods and Rollers for $1600 plus shipping. I have all of the original sales and owner's paperwork. This unit is in Excellent condition, used for only a few months and then stored in our farm building. I had to get a "real job" then and now would like an estimate of the value of this fine unit. It also has a heavy duty 20" cylinder, Large 25" x 27" top hopper, 3 pin Category 1 & 0, 3 point hitch, Extra Heavy Duty 1/2" thick plate steel Chipper flywheel with 2 diamond-hard tool steel Chipper Blades and a long life cast iron maine frame. It's recommended for tractors 10 H.P. to 28 H.P. and works flawlessly. It also has the original PTO shafts, guards, and warning signs. A local Organic Farm operator is showing interest in it and i would love to donate it to him but i am disabled now and money is a necessity. In your opinion, what is a fair asking price for my WW Grinder? As a welder, I don't understand the cry for parts as this unit's parts can easily be fabricated or purchased in the case of bearings, belts, screens, etc. as needed. Thanks, PHV. [/QUOTE
> Do you still have it and you referenced parts availabiliy, I have a Tomahawk model 240 ( non tractor mounted. I need the screens for it do you know where I can get them? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------

